# GSD vs. Rabbit - What should I have done?



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

Today I took Beau outside to play fetch and I didn't realize it but there was a rabbit in our yard. We have a downed tree in our yard that makes good cover for the rabbit. Beau realized it was there and started chasing, but the rabbit was right by the fence where it could easily escape and it had a good head start. Unfortunately, the rabbit miscalculated and Beau caught it. I rushed over to free the rabbit, but it was in Beau's mouth and he definitely bit it a couple of times. It escaped while I held Beau's collar and it seemed fine (all four legs functioning and it rushed away). Should I have rescued the rabbit or let the dog kill it? I'm just worried Beau might have done some real damage and the rabbit is going to suffer now instead of dying quickly. What's the kindest thing to do in that scenario?


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

It depends on who you're asking, but I personally wouldn't let Charlie kill any sort of wildlife unless he's already done significant damage, he doesn't have much prey drive, but I definitely don't want to enforce it.

It may suffer, but it also may live, and it'll probably never return to your yard again, and maybe it will let its friends know not to as well, lol

don't beat yourself up too much, things like that happen, I always try to assume the best


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Bailey caught a hedgehog in our garden a few months ago. He put it in his mouth, ran around with it, pawed it, - all before i had the common sense to tell him to “drop”. 
It then hid behind a little concrete slab in the garden and i gave it some dog food, by the next morning it was gone. 
It then returned two days later (perfectly healthy)…

It happens. Hopefully the bunny is alright, but you’ll probably never know. Personally i wouldn’t want to intentionally let my dogs to kill it, but accidents happen


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

I've come to conclusion that rabbits do not learn. Our old house would have two rabbit nests each spring. We had three dogs including a rodent killing machine, the rat terrier. All of the neighboring yard were dog free, but they kept building nests in our yard even though the ratter got a few babies each year.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

my two would team up and chase out the rabbits. A few were caught. All died. It is a mercy to the rabbit if they die quickly. But my big-boy got a bad case of tapeworms and I suspect it was from one of the wild rabbits they caught.


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

We are probably in the minority here, but if a rabbit comes into the fenced garden and they have, which at the time REEKED of JRTs, it was a race for survival of the fittest. If the rabbit escaped, he won. If he did not, the dogs augmented their food. The rabbits never learned....kept coming back. After all, they cannot avoid predators in their natural habitats. That is life.

I did save the neighbor's cat who also persists in coming into the fenced garden area. Before letting the terriers out first thing in the morning, I would always pause and look out to see if any targets were visible. I missed seeing the cat who was under the deck. I let the dogs out. Cat dashed out from under the deck. Terriers in hot pursuit. I am running out yelling. Cat tries to make the fence. Terriers knocked her off on the inside. I am grabbing dogs and flinging them back. Grab the cat, who is making a second attempt to get over the fence, and threw her over. The fence was a 4-foot wood rail with wire facing, but above that were strings at about one foot intervals to 8 feet and that was baffling the cat. 
When I grabbed the cat I heard my husband yell "Oh God! Be careful!" Waiting for me to get ripped to shreds by the justifiably terrified cat. But as soon as I grabbed her, she went limp. Didn't fight at all. I am pretty sure she knew this was her only chance. Although this is a pet of the neighbor's with children, she had not nor does not normally let us near her.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Wascally wabbits.One camped under our porch this past winter. He'd sit in front of the windows and groom himself,glancing at the three barking hounds on the other side of the glass.
Samson and Misty have killed a few and I don't intervene if it's in their jaws already.


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

SMcN said:


> We are probably in the minority here, but if a rabbit comes into the fenced garden and they have, which at the time REEKED of JRTs, it was a race for survival of the fittest. If the rabbit escaped, he won. If he did not, the dogs augmented their food. The rabbits never learned....kept coming back. After all, they cannot avoid predators in their natural habitats. That is life.
> 
> I did save the neighbor's cat who also persists in coming into the fenced garden area. Before letting the terriers out first thing in the morning, I would always pause and look out to see if any targets were visible. I missed seeing the cat who was under the deck. I let the dogs out.  Cat dashed out from under the deck. Terriers in hot pursuit. I am running out yelling. Cat tries to make the fence. Terriers knocked her off on the inside. I am grabbing dogs and flinging them back. Grab the cat, who is making a second attempt to get over the fence, and threw her over. The fence was a 4-foot wood rail with wire facing, but above that were strings at about one foot intervals to 8 feet and that was baffling the cat.
> When I grabbed the cat I heard my husband yell "Oh God! Be careful!" Waiting for me to get ripped to shreds by the justifiably terrified cat. But as soon as I grabbed her, she went limp. Didn't fight at all. I am pretty sure she knew this was her only chance. Although this is a pet of the neighbor's with children, she had not nor does not normally let us near her.


JRTs man, an absolute handful. Ive had two in my life so far, both mixes,(one with poodle, she was interesting...lol) fastest and craziest little dogs ive ever met😂


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

SMcN said:


> I did save the neighbor's cat who also persists in coming into the fenced garden area. Before letting the terriers out first thing in the morning, I would always pause and look out to see if any targets were visible. I missed seeing the cat who was under the deck. I let the dogs out. Cat dashed out from under the deck. Terriers in hot pursuit. I am running out yelling. Cat tries to make the fence. Terriers knocked her off on the inside. I am grabbing dogs and flinging them back. Grab the cat, who is making a second attempt to get over the fence, and threw her over. The fence was a 4-foot wood rail with wire facing, but above that were strings at about one foot intervals to 8 feet and that was baffling the cat.
> When I grabbed the cat I heard my husband yell "Oh God! Be careful!" Waiting for me to get ripped to shreds by the justifiably terrified cat. But as soon as I grabbed her, she went limp. Didn't fight at all. I am pretty sure she knew this was her only chance. Although this is a pet of the neighbor's with children, she had not nor does not normally let us near her.


I warned all my neighbors. If it comes in my yard, all bets are off. In most cities it is an offence to let cats roam free. I neither encourage nor discourage Shadows hunting instinct. While I would prefer she not, it is her nature and I won't allow human emotion to intercede. Over the years she has killed the odd critter. A few baby birds, I felt bad, that vaulted from nests. The odd rabbit. A stupid gopher. And I'm fairly certain the one cat was badly injured. 
My yard was securely fenced. The cat was trespassing, the birds made poor life choices, the rabbits and gopher dug in, my dog is a dog.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I wouldn't let my dog kill something if I can help it but if they catch it, they catch it. I'd still get them to drop it and dispatch it myself. We too have had rabbits make a nest in a round garden in the middle of the yard and we're in the middle of acres of forest; they don't learn.

Harley has ended a handful of squirrels, a raccoon, a couple of baby rabbits, a gopher and a muskrat. Oh, and snakes.


----------



## Mannix (12 mo ago)

Years ago while hiking the woods with my Red and Sharpy a little spotted fawn came out to use from the brush. I don't know why, maybe thought Red was its mommy. Both dogs attacked it, I called them off but only Sharpy obeyed. Red had it pinned to the ground and was proceeding to crush it's throat. I literally had to kick his ass to break him off. This happened 5 feet right in front of me in a matter of seconds.

The bleating noises from the fawn were awful but it got on it's feet and ran away. It seemed okay.
The bright side to this was that hopefully the fawn will be fearful of predators and grow to be an adult deer. The coyotes kill a lot of the fawns and young deer in this woods.

Red's prey drive was incredible and when he would catch rabbits he would break their necks in an instant. There was no time to save them and he would eat all but the ears. The first time he caught a groundhog in my garden he picked it up in his mouth and got a nasty bite from it in his cheek. He yelped and dropped it. It ran and he caught it a second time and while crushing it in his mouth he violently shook it side to side to break its neck and keep it from biting him. He was shaking it so hard it you could hear it thumping against his body. It died almost instantly.

My newest dog, Mannix a strong working line GSD also has an amazing prey drive. He has a long list of kills. Raccoons, possums, squirrels, groundhog, feral cats, moles, mice, and just recently he has discovered snakes. I'm trying to break him from snakes for obvious reasons. I also discourage him from getting feral cats due to the diseases they carry.













































I don't promote any of this but it is what it is. He's just a great dog.


----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

Mannix said:


> Years ago while hiking the woods with my Red and Sharpy a little spotted fawn came out to use from the brush. I don't know why, maybe thought Red was its mommy. Both dogs attacked it, I called them off but only Sharpy obeyed. Red had it pinned to the ground and was proceeding to crush it's throat. I literally had to kick his ass to break him off. This happened 5 feet right in front of me in a matter of seconds.
> 
> The bleating noises from the fawn were awful but it got on it's feet and ran away. It seemed okay.
> The bright side to this was that hopefully the fawn will be fearful of predators and grow to be an adult deer. The coyotes kill a lot of the fawns and young deer in this woods.
> ...


That is one **** of a prey drive.


----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

Baileyshuman said:


> Bailey caught a hedgehog in our garden a few months ago. He put it in his mouth, ran around with it, pawed it, - all before i had the common sense to tell him to “drop”.
> It then hid behind a little concrete slab in the garden and i gave it some dog food, by the next morning it was gone.
> It then returned two days later (perfectly healthy)…
> 
> It happens. Hopefully the bunny is alright, but you’ll probably never know. Personally i wouldn’t want to intentionally let my dogs to kill it, but accidents happen


Luckily my 10mo response to hedgys has just been barking. I’m hoping it stays that way.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Here's just one of many rabbit tales...
Ferral rabbits abounded in my old neighborhood in a rural subdivision (1 acre lots). One morning, two sought refuges under the truck's front driver's side tire. Ms. rambunctious (GSD) would pull one out, release it, it would retreat under the truck to be pulled out again. After the second or third round of this, the rabbit just gave up and sat there. At that point, it got it's face washed by said GSD. I'd guess the rabbit thought it had died and gone to ****.

Thanks for bringing back a good memory of a great dog.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Sabi liked her bunny


----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> I warned all my neighbors. If it comes in my yard, all bets are off. In most cities it is an offence to let cats roam free. I neither encourage nor discourage Shadows hunting instinct. While I would prefer she not, it is her nature and I won't allow human emotion to intercede. Over the years she has killed the odd critter. A few baby birds, I felt bad, that vaulted from nests. The odd rabbit. A stupid gopher. And I'm fairly certain the one cat was badly injured.
> My yard was securely fenced. The cat was trespassing, the birds made poor life choices, the rabbits and gopher dug in, my dog is a dog.


I guess training is different in different places 👍


----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> View attachment 586419
> 
> 
> Sabi liked her bunny





Sabis mom said:


> View attachment 586419
> 
> 
> Sabi liked her bunny


Great that you’re happy with your dog 👍


----------



## gonzales (12 mo ago)

Rudolph-Rainn said:


> You come across proud 🤢
> 
> What happens when it’s a child? Your fence was secure, the child made poor decisions? Crikey












A gopher isn't a child.


----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

.


----------



## gonzales (12 mo ago)

Rudolph-Rainn said:


> It isn’t. But a child can make the same “poor life choices”.


The child is going to dig under a "secure fence", the same as gopher too?


----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

.


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> I warned all my neighbors. If it comes in my yard, all bets are off. In most cities it is an offence to let cats roam free. I neither encourage nor discourage Shadows hunting instinct. While I would prefer she not, it is her nature and I won't allow human emotion to intercede. Over the years she has killed the odd critter. A few baby birds, I felt bad, that vaulted from nests. The odd rabbit. A stupid gopher. And I'm fairly certain the one cat was badly injured.
> My yard was securely fenced. The cat was trespassing, the birds made poor life choices, the rabbits and gopher dug in, my dog is a dog.


I had a heart-to-heart talk with my neighbor after this event. And, in fact, had one the first time we saw their cat on our property. The cats were welcome to hunt mice and they would be ok if they stayed in the barn area. But the fenced garden was our terriers domain. They were never allowed outside it off leash. She fully understood the ramifications. After the described event, I told her if I had not gotten to the terriers fast enough, the cat would have been killed. No question. She understood. The problem being I would still have felt awful for the children. And the blasted cat STILL comes over into the garden! I also told her Ilita's fenced area is getting expanded and will include the barn. So we are blocking ingress/egress avenues previously used by the cat as best we can.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Rudolph-Rainn said:


> I guess training is different in different places 👍


Has nothing to do with training. If you didn't want a predator, an animal who's entire being and genetics is to hunt and kill prey, why did you get one?

I might stop the chase if I'm there but I'm not going try crush basic instinct out of the animal through training, I'd be using those instincts in training.

Assuming that chasing and killing prey or a competing predator from its territory would transfer to attaching a human child is a pretty big leap.


----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

drparker151 said:


> Has nothing to do with training. If you didn't want a predator, an animal who's entire being and genetics is to hunt and kill prey, why did you get one?
> 
> I might stop the chase if I'm there but I'm not going try crush basic instinct out of the animal through training, I'd be using those instincts in training.
> 
> Assuming that chasing and killing prey or a competing predator from its territory would transfer to attaching a human child is a pretty big leap.


Dogs have been selectively bred for millennia… you do realise?

Of course things will happen, I just wouldn’t be proud; as I inferred it must be a cultural thing.

You agree that children are off limits, that’s not by nature, that’s breeding and training.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Rudolph-Rainn said:


> Great that you’re happy with your dog 👍


What's not to be happy with? I found an orphaned bunny, Sabi was happy to cuddle it and protect it. Good girl.



Rudolph-Rainn said:


> I guess training is different in different places 👍


Not your original response, but no training involved. My current dog has high prey drive, I neither encourage nor discourage. It is what it is. 
Why people think chasing small animals translates to slaughtering children is beyond me. Shadow is quite enamored of small people. She becomes very distressed when they cry or scream and wants me to go help them!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Geez Louise! This is getting silly.Please don't argue about things that never happened and may never.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Rudolf-Rainn lets stop now. Argue privately if you must not here.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

Beau has killed a rabbit before, but I didn’t know about it until I caught him eating it. I wasn’t thrilled, but I didn’t blame him for it. If he had been quicker about killing this one, it would have been one thing but he didn’t seem to know what to do with it and I hated to hear the poor thing in distress. I’m disappointed to hear the rabbit (if it lives) is unlikely to learn its lesson. I really don’t want it in the yard for a variety of reasons.

I saw a crow carrying a live rabbit last summer and could hear the rabbit screaming. Nature is brutal.

I’d be a terrible wildlife photographer - too much of a softie to let nature take its course.


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

Maybe I'm too soft, but I usually don't let my dogs kill anything if I can help it, 4 of them ganged up on a coyote once and killed it before I could stop it, I felt awful, gave the poor thing a proper burial and kept a closer eye on them for a little (we dont get coyotes here often if at all, so I've never had a reason to dislike them, I know they're considered big pests)

As for cats, I own quite a few myself and we're very close, id never let my dogs kill one if I could help it, there's quite a few feral/strays wandering around the woods here as well as some barn cats so my dogs were taught from an early age not to mess with them, trespassing or not. The coyote, a possum, and one or two squirrels have met their end to my dogs, and I consider that a win over decades of living here LOL


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

You dont let your dog chase, attack or kill anything! and teach it to drop it/leave it. also the reason I dont allow squeaky toys/pet toys in my house( animal in distress noise). Most animals dont know boundaries so you cant blame them but your dog does/should. Animals/snakes can be poisonous and or have rabies not to mention some jerk throwing a poisoned dead animal/food over your fence or your pup chasing said animal out into the road and gets hit. to your pup/dog a rabbit is no difference as a small dog or cat =cops/mad/bad neighbors, lawsuits. I have seen all of this between family/friends and coworkers over the years and it is bad for all. You must have control over your dog inside and out of your yard.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

The original question was whether it's a kindness to allow a dog to dispatch a critter quickly or allow it to escape wounded. Stuff happens sometimes in spite of our best efforts. A couple of years ago DH and I attended a concert in a local park and were walking around with our leashed dogs. Misty suddenly reached under a shrub next to the sidewalk and snatched a mama duck right off of her nest.After a second of staring in disbelief I grabbed her and was able to keep her from crunching down and got her to release the duck unharmed. If she'd grabbed her around the neck instead of the body....ugh.We've been back since and stay well away from the landscaping.


----------



## Mannix (12 mo ago)

dojoson41 said:


> You dont let your dog chase, attack or kill anything!





dojoson41 said:


> to your pup/dog a rabbit is no difference as a small dog or cat


I disagree.


----------



## taylor.j.bacon (12 mo ago)

Mannix said:


> Years ago while hiking the woods with my Red and Sharpy a little spotted fawn came out to use from the brush. I don't know why, maybe thought Red was its mommy. Both dogs attacked it, I called them off but only Sharpy obeyed. Red had it pinned to the ground and was proceeding to crush it's throat. I literally had to kick his ass to break him off. This happened 5 feet right in front of me in a matter of seconds.
> 
> The bleating noises from the fawn were awful but it got on it's feet and ran away. It seemed okay.
> The bright side to this was that hopefully the fawn will be fearful of predators and grow to be an adult deer. The coyotes kill a lot of the fawns and young deer in this woods.
> ...


That's quite the list! Did he make it out of the raccoon encounters unscathed?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

dojoson41 said:


> You dont let your dog chase, attack or kill anything! and teach it to drop it/leave it. also the reason I dont allow squeaky toys/pet toys in my house( animal in distress noise). Most animals dont know boundaries so you cant blame them but your dog does/should. Animals/snakes can be poisonous and or have rabies not to mention some jerk throwing a poisoned dead animal/food over your fence or your pup chasing said animal out into the road and gets hit. to your pup/dog a rabbit is no difference as a small dog or cat =cops/mad/bad neighbors, lawsuits. I have seen all of this between family/friends and coworkers over the years and it is bad for all. You must have control over your dog inside and out of your yard.


Completely disagree.

As to the original question, if it's injured I will kill it. If the dog will do it that's fine but many domestic dogs toy with prey instead of killing it, which is cruel. Also I have seen some scary encounters where I would have sworn somebunny should be injured but there they were next day in my garden having an all you can eat lunch! They are tougher then we think!

Funny story, visiting a co worker who had a cockatiel that was free in the house. Sabi was generally fine with it and they had met before numerous times. She was sitting on the floor playing with the kids and the bird flew from behind her right past her face. She snatched him out of the air and had him completely in her mouth. I yelled Sabi OUT! fully expecting the worst, and right in front of the kids. She complied immediately and spit out a very irate and completely unharmed cockatiel, that promptly shook himself off and flew up to perch on her head and berate her for the rudeness. Lol.


----------



## Mannix (12 mo ago)

taylor.j.bacon said:


> That's quite the list! Did he make it out of the raccoon encounters unscathed?


Yes, surprising enough.
But there was one time he got a minor facial injury messing with a buck during the rut season. He was just over a year old and still learning.








The Terminator. Lol.








I assume the mud on his neck is also from the kick to the eye.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Sabis mom said:


> Funny story, visiting a co worker who had a cockatiel that was free in the house. Sabi was generally fine with it and they had met before numerous times. She was sitting on the floor playing with the kids and the bird flew from behind her right past her face. She snatched him out of the air and had him completely in her mouth. I yelled Sabi OUT! fully expecting the worst, and right in front of the kids. She complied immediately and spit out a very irate and completely unharmed cockatiel, that promptly shook himself off and flew up to perch on her head and berate her for the rudeness. Lol.


This makes me feel better. While the local pigeons never bothered us previously, last spring there were a few attempted incursions onto our balcony ended by Agis running out there (he "likes" pigeons) and scaring them off once and for all. 

I should say, at the outset, I will be the weirdo that LIKES pigeons (and for reals, not like Agis). But I don't want them on my balcony. 

Tonight, I look over when Xerxes gets excited - two darned pigeons on the balcony - they are unmoved at me opening the sliding door and giving them what-for, so I go out, and Xerxes and Agis are hot behind me - I think, this will short cut it, they'll scare the pigeons, and that'll be us for the season. One of the pigeons mistimed it's take-off and flew into the balcony railing, falling back onto the balcony. Agis pounced on it. I swear it was in his mouth. I was so freaked out that all I could do was squawk 'Agis! No!' and he kind of released, I kind of grabbed him (well, made a grabbing motion, he actually released) and the pigeon took off leaving only a few feathers behind. I checked over the railing, no dead pigeons...my husband was in fine form teasing me which I already felt bad! 

Oops.


----------



## taylor.j.bacon (12 mo ago)

Mannix said:


> Yes, surprising enough.
> But there was one time he got a minor facial injury messing with a buck during the rut season. He was just over a year old and still learning.
> View attachment 586564
> 
> ...


Going after a buck in the rut! That's brave, he's probably lucky that didn't end up being a hefty vet bill. Great looking pup!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Coyote in the yard last night, yes I let my dog run it off and always will. Little chance he'll catch it. I'll let him clear it off our 5 acres, call him back, he pauses to pee on the farthest post and trots happily back. Good dog .....


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

jarn said:


> I should say, at the outset, I will be the weirdo that LIKES pigeons (and for reals, not like Agis). But I don't want them on my balcony.


Flying rats. The pigeons in cities and urban areas are far removed from their counterparts and relations in wild areas. They are notorious for spreading disease and infection and will take a mile if you give them an inch. One softly cooing pair will quickly become a huge messy flock. Their appeal lies in their willingness to interact with us. 
Since my belief is that all life has value, I will only use non lethal methods to move them along. My super soaker is my weapon of choice. They really are just flying rats.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> Flying rats. The pigeons in cities and urban areas are far removed from their counterparts and relations in wild areas. They are notorious for spreading disease and infection and will take a mile if you give them an inch. One softly cooing pair will quickly become a huge messy flock. Their appeal lies in their willingness to interact with us.
> Since my belief is that all life has value, I will only use non lethal methods to move them along. My super soaker is my weapon of choice. They really are just flying rats.


500% agree on the flying rats. A family friend of ours just bought a beautiful home with high ceilings and the house has a pointy roof. The pigeons absolutely love it and use it as a roost. 1 pigeon roosting turned into 20. Pigeon crap is covering the area in front of their door. They used a power washer to get it all out but the bird poop basically ate through the concrete... And the smell doesn't go away despite getting professionals to clean it, diy solutions etc. Ew!!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Hopps said:


> 500% agree on the flying rats. A family friend of ours just bought a beautiful home with high ceilings and the house has a pointy roof. The pigeons absolutely love it and use it as a roost. 1 pigeon roosting turned into 20. Pigeon crap is covering the area in front of their door. They used a power washer to get it all out but the bird poop basically ate through the concrete... And the smell doesn't go away despite getting professionals to clean it, diy solutions etc. Ew!!


Power clean the pigeons a few times, they'll figure it out


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Oooh maybe that's what we need, a power cleaner!

@Sabis mom I am not going to lie, disease/germs was also a big part of my reaction.


----------



## Mannix (12 mo ago)

Mannix got a groundhog yesterday. It stood it's ground and bit Mannix in the cheek 3-4 times. It would lunge at Mannix while gnashing its teeth. Mannix was raising heck and would yelp each time it bit him. Each time it bit him it made him even more determined to kill it. This happened on my property and moved 10 feet into the neighbors front yard. Neighbor was furious at me for not saving the groundhog.

Tried to tell her that I wasn't going to get bit by a groundhog by getting between them. I didn't want my dog to get hurt but I knew better than to get too close. My neighbor probably hates me now, oh well. Mannix eventually learned to shake it hard side to side until it's back broke. Just like my Red dog.

There was so much ruckus going on that folks were coming out of their homes to see. A man jumped his back yard fence and came from the next street over to check it out. He really liked Mannix, was very impressed.

I'm not bragging and would rather it didn't happen but such is life. This groundhog had been tunneling under my garage foundation for some time.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Teach your dog to leave it and recall for gosh sakes.Next time it might be somebody's pet - kitten, guinea pig, bunny, etc.Stop with the death scene photos PLEASE. And it's really beginning to seem like bragging since you posted recently several photos of other slain animals that you've curated.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

dogma13 said:


> Teach your dog to leave it and recall for gosh sakes.Next time it might be somebody's pet - kitten, guinea pig, bunny, etc.Stop with the death scene photos PLEASE. And it's really beginning to seem like bragging since you posted recently several photos of other slain animals that you've curated.


Thank you. I’m skipping this thread for the most part but I saw you posted and was curious to see what you said.


----------



## Mannix (12 mo ago)

Well it's looking like the year of the groundhog this year. They are doing a lot of damage and harassing one of my neighbors little 3 year old girl in her own yard. Her mother is pretty upset and has been trying to trap them.
They are living under the deck at an abandoned house next door to her. Mannix got two of them so far, one was pregnant.
The mother appreciates that Mannix is helping.

Overall since my last post here he has gotten 6 more of them! Five in the city and one in the woods.

Mannix really is a big baby and is good around peoples' small pets, ducks, babies, toddlers, and strangers wanting to pet him. Everybody just loves Mannix.
He has the strongest prey drive I've ever seen but is as gentle and calm as can be otherwise.

We walk off leash most of the time now in the city and he doesn't run off chasing critters unless I give him the okay. Including squirrels.
In the woods he hunts, that's what he does and he's quite good at it.

I take pictures of about everything he does but per your request no death photos attached this time. I meant no offense, it's just the nature of things.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

One of the dog got a little bunny day before yesterday, sad but it is what it is. They are everywhere right now and I think there's still a nest in our middle garden


----------



## Ana-Maria (6 mo ago)

Mannix said:


> Well it's looking like the year of the groundhog this year. They are doing a lot of damage and harassing one of my neighbors little 3 year old girl in her own yard. Her mother is pretty upset and has been trying to trap them.
> They are living under the deck at an abandoned house next door to her. Mannix got two of them so far, one was pregnant.
> The mother appreciates that Mannix is helping.
> 
> ...


Loved the reality pictures. Wish you posted more pics. Lots of bias on this site. If it was posted by members of the circle clique it would be fine. There are a few here who think the forum revolves around them and like to flex their ignorance. They don't want the pictures and yet they feed their dogs raw meat.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Ana-Maria said:


> Loved the reality pictures. Wish you posted more pics. Lots of bias on this site. If it was posted by members of the circle clique it would be fine. There are a few here who think the forum revolves around them and like to flex their ignorance. They don't want the pictures and yet they feed their dogs raw meat.


The raw food is harvested humanely. Not set upon by a predator while humans watch proudly or happily or whatever.


----------

